# Corn Syrup (Karo) vs. Pure Cane Sugar



## Andy M. (May 5, 2012)

This is not a debate about the relative merits.

I am looking for relative sweetness info.

If I use a cup of sugar in a recipe and want to replace it with corn syrup, how much do I use to get the same amount of sweetness in the end product?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2012)

I would taste a 1/4 tsp of Karo and 1/4 tsp of sugar, see what the difference in sweetness is.  Then judge from there.


----------



## justplainbill (May 5, 2012)

Karo seems to work better (provide a nicer consistency) in some semi soft cake icings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2012)

From what I could see on cooks.com the ratio is 1 1/2 cups corn syrup to one cup of white sugar.


----------



## merstar (May 5, 2012)

Aunt Bea is right on with the ratio. Here's more info:_
"Don't replace more than half of sugar in any recipe with corn syrup. Substitute 1 1/2 cups corn syrup for each cup granulated sugar, since corn syrup isn't as sweet as sugar, then reduce a liquid in the recipe by 1/4 cup. Will affect appearance and flavor slightly."
_Cook's Thesaurus: Sugar


----------

